# Phantom value



## petritl (Mar 5, 2013)

An elderly friend of mine passed away about a year ago, his family is now starting to deal with the estate. Amongst the true treasures ( took incredible care of everything he had) there is a Black Phantom boys bicycle he purchased new. It has been a couple of years but the bike appeared to be in unrestored nearly showroom condition.

What is a fair price for an extremely nice, unmolested,original Black Phantom?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2013)

It would be best if you can supply some pictures when possible.


----------



## PeterScherer (Mar 5, 2013)

When you mention "Black Phantom boys bicycle" I am confused whether it's the 26" or 20" version. Please post some pics and we'll do what we can to get you some fair market estimations of its value. 
Cheers, 
Peter


~Proud owner of a 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom, 1954 Hawthorne, and a 1953 CWC Roadmaster~


----------



## petritl (Mar 6, 2013)

PeterScherer said:


> When you mention "Black Phantom boys bicycle" I am confused whether it's the 26" or 20" version. Please post some pics and we'll do what we can to get you some fair market estimations of its value.
> Cheers,
> Peter
> 
> ...




The bike is a 26" model, I will be at the house tomorrow and will take some pictures, it the wrong group but there is an extremely nice 20" Evel Kenevil boys bike in the attic (sons bike bought new)


----------



## petritl (Mar 7, 2013)

I was too late, the Phantom is going to be up for auction at an estate sale. It isn't as nice as my memory thought it was but it has nice paint.

What do you feel this should for?


----------



## petritl (Mar 7, 2013)

> also not as nice as I recall
> [
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2013)

For the Phantom as a complete bike I would say $750-800 in that condition. It will probably clean up good and with a repaint on the headlight cover and a distressed seat resto by Bob this would be a sweet rider. For me the biggest issue would be the seat due to the cost of getting it redone. V/r Shawn


----------



## antque (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree but I think you could go a little higher, maybe $900-950 , it has the rear light, excellent paint that would clean up , the fenders look excellent, and rims, so the only fault is the seat, have it recovered, clean the bike up and will be a beauty.


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 8, 2013)

*Phantom*

Still a fairly nice complete original bike.  At least the buyer knows they're getting something from the 1950's.

Anyone can buy one "restored" with repop parts.   This one is there to be had in a condition rarely seen.

Ever try finding a set of original fenders in the condition shown?

With the way auctions go these days 1K+ is a safe bet.


----------



## petritl (Mar 9, 2013)

I was able to purchase the bike at the estate sale; very happy!

I think I will clean it up and let my dad ride it around and relive the years of his brand new 51 Black Phantom.


----------



## Randyg83 (Mar 9, 2013)

what did u have to pay for it ?


----------



## petritl (Mar 11, 2013)

I got it for less than what it was worth but more than I had hoped it could be bought for. The estate auction was real popular, all the available seats were full and the isles were clogged with people standing (200+ bidders). The goods up for auction were high quality, unusual and in good condition; lots of old signs , toys, and antiques. In my opinion there were no bargains, most everything went retail or above with fast bidding.

Seeing this I knew the Phantom wasn't going to be cheap so I planned on an aggressive approach to eliminate as many bidders as possible and hopefully stop a bidding frenzy that I'd seen on the previous items sold. The auctioneer opened at $100...but I shouted out $600.00 (was in rear of auction house) as the opening bid, this nearly got the bike but after what seemed like an eternity a bid for $625.00 was made, I countered with a $700.00 bid, the other guy bid $725.00 then I countered again.

This wasn't the best approach to get the bike as cheap as possible but I did get the bike. The bike auction had the whole auction house in a buzz, I don't know if it was the excitement of the auction itself or my unorthodox bidding approach. When I called the absent estate family (seemed strange they weren't there) later requesting old photos of Jim with his Phantom; They mentioned someone had video'd the bike sale and emailed it to the family.

Since Schwinn recycled serial numbers, how do I determine what year this is ?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 11, 2013)

*Year*

Based on the photos and serial number I would have to say it is either a 1952 or 53. I can't get any closer than that because like you said, Schwinn recycled serial numbers during that time leaving some doubt as to the exact year.


----------



## petritl (Aug 23, 2015)

Nearly two and a half years; I don't know where the time has gone, shortly after the last post the bike was partially disassembled for cleaning but the project stalled. The bike had gone through a couple of moves and I was nervous about lost parts but it seems it is all there minus the original key that somehow came out of the lock and got lost.

This weekend I spent my spare time cleaning and putting the bike back together and found several broken and fused together ND brake disks (maybe what parked the bike). I took liberties in using an Autocycle style double adjustable gooseneck and a set of Dallas bars. Mr. Hunter's bike makes a nice mate for my girls Phantom. He painted a red Phantom headlight shroud white; I really don't want fresh black paint so if someone has a nice original in black paint paint, I am interested.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow that cleaned up super nice.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful pair of Phantoms, very nice work.


----------



## petritl (Aug 23, 2015)

I was looking through my old photos and found this picture of Mr. Hunter working on my 31 Ford. Jim helped me hop-up the A engine.


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Aug 24, 2015)

Great pictures and great story. tl


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 24, 2015)

You have a really, really nice Phantom....but im not sure about the bars....


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 24, 2015)

Those bars and neck are really wrong. The bike is very nice, though. I'd look for a rear reflector and front brake too.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a set of bars and a neck, PM me with your email if you want pics. 
Darcie/Nick


----------

